

SendHub grabs $5M to put your office phone system on your cellphone - zosegal
http://venturebeat.com/2014/11/19/sendhub-grabs-5m-to-put-your-office-phone-system-on-your-cellphone/

======
tedchs
URL fails to load with a redirect loop.

